# Massachusettes - Worst Vaping Law



## Hooked (22/11/19)

*Mass. Senate Passes Worst Vaping Law in the Country*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/86852/mass-senate-passes-worst-vaping-law-in-the-country
21 Nov. 2019

"The Massachusetts Senate passed a ban on all flavored vaping products (except tobacco) last night, making the state the first in the country to do so. The bill also imposes a tax on vapor products, and a limit on nicotine content. If signed into law, it will take effect next June...

The bill ... includes these provisions:


Bans all flavored vaping products except tobacco flavor, including flavors in separate packaging that could be used to create “flavor shots” and DIY e-juice (and including menthol cigarettes)
Imposes a 75 percent wholesale tax on all e-liquid and vape devices
Enacts a nicotine limit of 20 mg/mL on e-liquid
Makes consumers liable for paying the tax for all products they possess without receipts that prove the tax has been paid
Punishes possession of untaxed products with a fine up to $5,000 for the first offense, and $25,000 for further offenses.

The bill does not prevent Massachusetts manufacturers from selling their products outside the state, including flavored products. It’s not known how many e-liquid producers in Massachusetts do substantial business out of state, but many will probably not survive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

I certainly won't be "going back to Masachusettes" as the old song goes!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## alex1501 (23/11/19)

From the same article:

"Comically, the legislators voted down an amendment that would have forced the state to spend 10 percent of its annual Master Settlement Agreement payments on smoking cessation efforts. The 1998 agreement between 46 states and the tobacco companies was supposed to provide funding for cessation programs and medical costs created by cigarettes.

“After talking about how much they care about reducing tobacco-related disease and death,” wrote Boston University public health professor Dr. Michael Siegel, “the Senate adopted a Big Tobacco tactic and voted to continue the diversion of MSA funding away from tobacco prevention. Tonight was a great display of politics, but not of public health.” "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spongebob (23/11/19)

And I sit and wonder ro myself..... What is the world coming to....  Millions of dollars spent on developing and implementing crazy stupid laws while billions around the world are dying of hunger, thirst and even more due to rape, murder, drunk driving, to name but a few.....  Don't the politicians have anything better to do? I'm sure our tax money can be spent on much better projects...? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dv123 (23/11/19)

this is all big tobacco fighting back and governments protecting their tax revenues

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

